# Cooper grade 2 heart murmur



## CooperA (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. 

My beautiful boy Cooper got diagnosed with a grade 2 heart murmur at his 12 week checkup. The vet suggested a cardiologist to do a heart scan. 3 of the puppies from coopers litter have grade 2 murmurs (Sire and Dam have no history of heart murmurs) their vets have advised that they wait until the other puppies are 6 months old to check again and then arrange a cardiologist if necessary. 

I haven't noticed anything unusual in Cooper. He is happy alert playful etc. No blue tongue/ cough/ lethargic etc. and is growing well. 

Just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? And what they did. 

Concerned as our old vet has retired and the practise is full of young gets perhaps they are too eager? 

Thanks Nicole


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your boy! We have an older dog (15) with a low level heart murmur like Cooper and our vet told us not to worry that he would be fine. But of course he sleeps full time and is quiet elderly. 

If I were you, I'd consult with a second, general vets office before going to a cardiologist, just to make sure they were right. Try to find a nice vet with some experience under their belt. Ask around town for recommendations.

If you get confirmation from a second person, I would consult a cardiologist. Vizsla's are very active dogs and you want to make sure that the activity level is not going to cause any issues.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I found this article that you might find useful. I love this from page 2 of the article. 

"Puppies with low grade murmurs, for example, may require little or no treatment and the murmur may resolve itself within six months." 

Let's pray that you find this to be true!

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/cardiovascular/c_dg_heart_murmur


----------

